# Die Quaranflote



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The sets and costumes are marvelous - so realistic! - but the tenor sounds like he just graduated from junior high. 

Oh, that's right... He's a heldentenor


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

nina foresti said:


>


Hilarious, great finding.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

René Pape just sounds amazing. Such a beautiful, warm voice and he has a lot of power. Is there a full Zauberflöte video with him (in German)?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

cool! very cool! and a double like!!


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

Sieglinde said:


> René Pape just sounds amazing. Such a beautiful, warm voice and he has a lot of power. Is there a full Zauberflöte video with him (in German)?







Make what you like about the sets and costumes, but the singing is pretty good. My favourite picture from it is this one:









What kind of outfit is that!? This is the Queen of the Night we're talking about, not Queen of Broccoli!:lol:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Also blackface on Monostatos... WHY


----------

